# off topic



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

i know this way off topic just wanted to share it though very funny http://www.break.com/index/effect_of_dr ... _webs.html


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice post title.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

OH NO! Not a four banger racer! NOT HERE! I love thrashin those lil ba$t&rd$ with my Chevelle. Oh well, at least you drive an "American" rice burner.


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

are you serious... its no ricer yeah its a four banger... but its super charged 205 hp 200 lb-ft Torque .. so this no honda or mazda or any other RICE BURNER... its an American Revolution


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why would someone post something about cars in a coyote hunting forum? oke: :lame:


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

i posted the video at first... didnt say a thing about my car untill it was brought up


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

i got a 2002 chevy 2500 HD dooley.....an all american truck


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

chevy is the only way to go :beer:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

ford


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

chevy all the way


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

johndeerel said:


> chevy all the way


 :beer:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

:withstupid: uke: chevy


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

anyone with johndeere in there name is gotta be full of crap 

ford all the way :lol:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I found nothing funny in that video. And i go for those 
YUGOS they will beat a yellow supercharged cobalt anyday


----------

